
How cooking vegetables changed humanity 10,000 years ago - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/12/10000-years-ago-cooking-technology-revolutionized-human-life/
======
Cozumel
Richard Wrangham wrote a great book on this
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Catching-Fire-Cooking-Made-
Human/dp...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Catching-Fire-Cooking-Made-
Human/dp/184668286X)

